# Why Deebo preps and wants to move to Montana



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just watching the first minute or so of this video, and trying to "stupidify" myself to even understand what the heck these kids are saying, is EXACTLY WHY I prep. When the dorito's loco tac bell tacos, and MCD's burgers dont "magically come out the window" at the drivethrou anymore, these are the kind of IDIOTS that will be out everywhere, knocking down old ladies and taking groceries. Todays "hippies", I believe Phil Robertson calls them "yuppie's". Yeah, this is the majority of our future. Can I buy some land In Montana? Just one acre, I would install a well, and some solar....Ahhh, Montana Rancher, Beach Kowboy, I think I need to get away from the ciivilization...You guys wanna sell me an acre?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

P.S. I havenet been able to watch the 3:01 of this video yet, I start getting mad.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm not even going to try. The tattoo under her arm tells me everything I want to know.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Come on out brother.. I can help set you up out here if you are really interested.. All it will take is a little work and you will have a damn nice place to live on..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

WTF?

I could not listen to beyond about the 30 second mark, so I turned the speakers off. I kept watching and waiting for something. I do not know what. But something. It never happened.

If you have any idiots looking like those morons living near you, you need to first punch them in the face - repeatedly, without remorse. Then move away. Far far away! You could go north near Rancher and Kowboy. You could go east to northern Mississippi. - Just Sayin' has a very nice setup there. Or you could go a couple hundred miles SW of Farmington to Cochise county, AZ. Mrs Inor and I have some land there. But if those retards are your neighbors, you gotta get out NOW! (After you have knocked out several of their teeth of course - unlike the U of M Men's hockey team did this evening.)


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I actually just watched the video. It's too bad someone doesn't walk up and put a bullet into every one of their heads while on video. That would make me want to watch it again. Assholes like this are the ones ruining the country. Not to mention the bigger assholes that BUY these ****ing songs!!!!!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, I watched all off it, the whole time, I admittingly want to "do physical harm" to all inlvolved. Im am no bettter than anyone, but man, o man, would I love it if one of these assclowns were to accidentaly step on my bunion.
By the way, Kowboy- I voted for ya. that picture is the only thing making me weary of Montana state. 
Cochise county huh? will investigate.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

what pic?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Unless you mean the pic my fiance posted on FB.. She said she was in some contest for Montana... Let me know if that is what I'm thinkin of or am I off base?


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

WOW, just watched and listened to the whole thing, which means I just wasted 3 entire minutes of my life on "PURE UNADULTERATED SHIT"!
What a waste of space on this planet those pukes take up! I agree with you Deebo, makes me want to just beat the holy hell out of something, in fact a number of somethings!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

umm ok I gonged out at 1:30. I must ask what the **** is this?

yuppies was an 80s thing its a prep hippy mix. that isn't yuppy. that is ghettoidontknowwhatthe****thatiskindashitijustreallydont.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

shotlady said:


> umm ok I gonged out at 1:30. I must ask what the **** is this?
> 
> yuppies was an 80s thing its a prep hippy mix. that isn't yuppy. that is ghettoidontknowwhatthe****thatiskindashitijustreallydont.


 I knew I liked you!!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I gonged out at 1:30.


"Gonged out"! I had completely forgotten about The Gong Show until you said that. So here ya go, one that is almost as offensive as Deebo's original:






Chucky Chucky Chucky!!! :lol:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You guys are killing it..Yes, Beach Kowboy, the photo contest. 
I remember the Gong show. 
Honestly, I was reading a story, about Condoleeza Rice, and laughed, remembering the "lil bush" cartoon, so I was trying to find those vidoes when I stumbled on that one. What the sam hell Michelle obama and frozen leg bones. i dont know, after about four clicks of the mouse, Im hearing something about frozen femurs and I just drift away, thinking of chin-checking the guy with the glasses on. Im sorry, sometimes, after a long week, I start getting a little ............well.........I dont know. Sometimes, I wonder just who is crazy, and who isn't?
Anyways, im here all week, and dont forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

shotlady said:


> umm ok I gonged out at 1:30. I must ask what the **** is this?
> 
> yuppies was an 80s thing its a prep hippy mix. that isn't yuppy. that is ghettoidontknowwhatthe****thatiskindashitijustreallydont.


Thanks one thing I know for CERTAIN about shotlady, she tells it like she sees it. MAYNE.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey, when the zombies attack, they are going to need someone to eat. These imbeciles will do nicely.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Target Rich Environment. That's all that comes to mind.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I wanted to make her a sammich, buy her some clothes and take her to see some one for that speech impediment. I think the feller with the long hair really jacked me up and it wasn't the hair and tats. I didn't know what to do with that. I cant even call it a waste of a perfectly good white boy. overstimulated my senses like a trash can overflowing im not sure I could sort that out. I was confused about the flag at least they know there is one, but do they appreciate what it means? I think I need therapy. ya. I should shut my pie hole. im saying things I wouldn't usually. how is this popular. how do people who can relate and buy this stuff get/keep a job that they would allocate their money to something so nonsensical? and people who buy this are making financial decisions to purchase... how do these people get famous?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Not sure that represents all of America's youth, least I hope not, just a bunch of city rats, being what they see as being kewl. But you are correct, they will be the hoards fleeing the city once it's used up, looking for what they can take.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Just watching the first minute or so of this video, and trying to "stupidify" myself to even understand what the heck these kids are saying, is EXACTLY WHY I prep. When the dorito's loco tac bell tacos, and MCD's burgers dont "magically come out the window" at the drivethrou anymore, these are the kind of IDIOTS that will be out everywhere, knocking down old ladies and taking groceries. Todays "hippies", I believe Phil Robertson calls them "yuppie's". Yeah, this is the majority of our future. Can I buy some land In Montana? Just one acre, I would install a well, and some solar....Ahhh, Montana Rancher, Beach Kowboy, I think I need to get away from the ciivilization...You guys wanna sell me an acre?


WTF were they singing, me so don't understand

what that bitch was wearing is nasty, "vintage styles" work on vintage shapes

yep deebo I would want to move to, but I have it on good authority Montana sucks, if you can handle loosing "black rifles" and never seeing snow again, come to Queensland, speak like that you get the shit kicked out of you by a bunch of Maoris


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

presidential tent. michelle Obama! femurs in the freezer! jeffry dahmer! presidential tent. michelle Obama! i gotta mouf full! female Bernie Madoff! michelle Obama! 
what in the hell? the coolaide must be grand. and those little nylon pants with unhealthy weight I can only imagine the yeast infection. man.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

shotlady said:


> presidential tent. michelle Obama! femurs in the freezer! jeffry dahmer! presidential tent. michelle Obama! i gotta mouf full! female Bernie Madoff! michelle Obama!
> what in the hell? the coolaide must be grand. and those little nylon pants with unhealthy weight I can only imagine the yeast infection. man.


I'm thinking that yeast infection is the least that anyone has to fear catching from that skank! My God, I want to slap the hell out of their parents.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

if you can find them... I couldn't imagine she experienced a healthy family life. or she wouldn't be seeking inappropriate validation.


----------



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

As much as I hate to say it ,they are protected by free speech. Just have to do the same thing I do when Nancy Polosi starts taking on TV CLICK!!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

shotlady said:


> if you can find them... I couldn't imagine she experienced a healthy family life. or she wouldn't be seeking inappropriate validation.


nea I bet its revenge because mum won't buy her a iPhone  and dad is never home because he works 3 jobs to make sure his daughter can live safe and healthy... what am I kidding, part of a 12 child 10 "sperm donor" congregation (I would say family but that's no family)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Yay though I walk through the valley of mediocrity, I shall only fear the idiots who vote bigger idiots into office. This country is becoming the country shown in the movie "Idiocracy". It seems the majority of the people are too concerned with their own wants to be concerned with their children's upbringing. They shuffle them off to a school that apparently teaches nothing of use, disrespect of authority (including the authority of the parent). I look at my generation (Vietnam era young adults) as the beginning of the end. This video just makes me sick to see how our country had degenerated.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Yay though I walk through the valley of mediocrity, I shall only fear the idiots who vote bigger idiots into office. This country is becoming the country shown in the movie "Idiocracy". It seems the majority of the people are too concerned with their own wants to be concerned with their children's upbringing. They shuffle them off to a school that apparently teaches nothing of use, disrespect of authority (including the authority of the parent). I look at my generation (Vietnam era young adults) as the beginning of the end. This video just makes me sick to see how our country had degenerated.


OW My Balls! There is no doubt that the evil fools that We The People have elected continue to kick us in the balls....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> OW My Balls! There is no doubt that the evil fools that We The People have elected continue to kick us in the balls....


I think I'll treat that one like a flying saucer - I saw something but have no idea what it was...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Deebo said:


> You guys are killing it..Yes, Beach Kowboy, the photo contest.
> I remember the Gong show.
> Honestly, I was reading a story, about Condoleeza Rice, and laughed, remembering the "lil bush" cartoon, so I was trying to find those vidoes when I stumbled on that one. What the sam hell Michelle obama and frozen leg bones. i dont know, after about four clicks of the mouse, Im hearing something about frozen femurs and I just drift away, thinking of chin-checking the guy with the glasses on. Im sorry, sometimes, after a long week, I start getting a little ............well.........I dont know. Sometimes, I wonder just who is crazy, and who isn't?
> Anyways, im here all week, and dont forget to tip your waitress.


Cool thanks.. It only gets that cold a few days a year. I can count on one hand when it was that cold this season. The rest of the time isn't too bad. The spring,summer and fall make up for the winter to me.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

I quit at 15 seconds, and even that was too much. ::rambo::


----------

